

Groupon Gets A Hefty $30 Million From Accel For Local Offers Service - thejo
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/02/groupon-gets-a-hefty-30-million-from-accel-for-local-offers-service/

======
ajju
Groupon epitomizes simple, useful and profitable ideas. Sell things and
services that are usually sold individually in bulk. Increase volumes for
retailers, reduce prices for buyers, profit!

I have personally used Groupon thrice in the past three months. I think Amazon
is the only online retailer I buy from more frequently.

